# Truck to haul wood and sawmill



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally! A real work truck to cart around my mill and wood. It is tough to find a decent truck with a $2k budget. 1989 Ford F250 with the 7.3L IDI diesel, 5 speed manual trans, and 155k miles. Rubber floors, vinyl bench seat, basically no gizmos to break and easy to clean. And the AC works! First long distance test is next week when I haul home the firewood/smoker wood I cut this spring clearing out some culls and suppressed trees that were to small to mill. Mmmm, miss that hickory smoked goodness.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You got a diesel for under $2K? Somebody call the police!


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

a diesel that old with under 200k miles- great find! looks like she's in great shape too. am i seeing locking front hubs? a 4x4 diesel 3/4 ton for cheap? nice find sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

only 2k nice pick up:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

mrbentontoyou said:


> a diesel that old with under 200k miles- great find! looks like she's in great shape too. am i seeing locking front hubs? a 4x4 diesel 3/4 ton for cheap? nice find sir. :thumbsup:


Nope, no 4x4, but it would have been nice. They were just to rough in my price range.


----------



## James04 (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeff,

Go buy yourself a lottery ticket. You are one lucky dog to get Deisle pickup in that condition for 2K. Too bad it is a Ford though!:blink:

All kidding aside the 7.3 is a proven work horse. Not so much with Fords later diesels though. They just came out with a new one that is supposed to be a good one.

James


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I love that truck. I had a 1991 F250 with the same tranny and engine. Same body style as yours I think - I call it the flat face. Even though not a turbo that engine is stout and reliable. It won't accelerate very fast but it would climb a wall in low gear if you could keep traction. Mine was white with blue interior. I only drove that truck during 2002 to into 2003 I believe until Sept. is when I replace dit with my current F350, but that thing never missed a beat & never gave me a minute of trouble. Sure did make strong exhaust fumes though - much stronger than my power stroke does. 

I can't remember how may miles mine had on it but they were low. Below 100,000. I had bought it from one of my buddies who was at that time a truck driver, so he hardly ever drove it. I believe I sold it for $2500 in 2003 so you got a great deal on yours because 155K is nothing on that engine. Congrats you'll be very happy with it. 


Edit: I just took a second look at your truck. My truck had 16" tires and the back stood much higher at the rear because of the bigger springs so it must have been an F350. Yeah, my memory is that bad. 





.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Jeff,
Nice truck, and a great deal on it. I'll krrp my eyes out for it when I pass through Crossroads twice a week, headded for the mine.

Junkhound


----------

